# Wassi water stopper



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

http://www.plumbingsupply.com/waterstopperforsoldering.html

Anyone ever try one? I've used a jetset water stopper but it couldn't go around turns which might be helpful.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have the Wassi and it works O.K. for a while. After some moderate use, the cable pushes through the little plastic button on the trigger side of the cable. Then it won't tighten up. I've tried wrapping the end with a short piece of bailing wire to thicken the cable but it just works its way through agian. Jet Sweats are way nice but yeah, they don't go around corners. I think you can buy single sizes for the Wassi without having to buy the gun deal so I might just replace my used up ones. I should also say I don't use it that much, maybe 10 times and the 1/2" one doesn't work anymore.






Paul


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I think for $40, if it works a few times it'll more than pay for itself. I rarely need a water stopper, but when I do they are a nice tool to have.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

rocksteady said:


> I have the Wassi and it works O.K. for a while. After some moderate use, the cable pushes through the little plastic button on the trigger side of the cable. Then it won't tighten up. I've tried wrapping the end with a short piece of bailing wire to thicken the cable but it just works its way through agian. Jet Sweats are way nice but yeah, they don't go around corners. I think you can buy single sizes for the Wassi without having to buy the gun deal so I might just replace my used up ones. I should also say I don't use it that much, maybe 10 times and the 1/2" one doesn't work anymore.
> Paul


My experience to a tee with them....:whistling2:


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks like the same set up as Pasco's



pauliplumber said:


> http://www.plumbingsupply.com/waterstopperforsoldering.html
> 
> Anyone ever try one? I've used a jetset water stopper but it couldn't go around turns which might be helpful.


----------

